# RV the movie.



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Wifey's just rung to say it out on DvD on Monday.
Can't wait. Missed it at the flicks but read all the reports from the States who recon it's well funny in a "you had to be there/own a motorhome" way.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I wouldn't build your hopes up for a rib tickling time. I got it a bit back and its not that good...  
Johnny F


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Can I borrow it once you have seen it mate :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 99926 (Jul 7, 2006)

We saw it as a family at the cinema and thought it was quite funny if you take it in a "it was so obvious that was going to happen" Norman Wisdom kind of way.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

kands said:


> Can I borrow it once you have seen it mate :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keith


Yep, no probs. I'll PM you when I've seen it. 
p.s How the hell did I miss Rockwood off thjat list. 
Unforgivable.......sorry mate!


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

We saw it on the plane coming back from California......
Typical American slapstick...have a few beers before watching and you'll get a good laugh, watch it sober and its not so funny - The kids loved it though.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> , watch it sober and its not so funny - The kids loved it though.


That's handy! I went on the "wagon" last month! :roll:


----------

